# Moderatoren



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

ich sehe grade oben in der ecke das es hier 2 moderatoren gibt  irgendwas mit king und torsten - wer issn das ? haben die sich mal ordentlich vorgestellt hier ??? ich hab nix gesehn . fahren die bergwerk oder was ? 
wollen wir die ? wir hatten doch immer toni - oder ? oder verwexel ich da was ?


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

t ortoure king nennt er sich - er mag barolo - weis er das barolo ein verschnitt ist ? es steht nix drin das er bergwerk mag   




..
..






.




. 

zugegeben -- barolo aus bestimmten jahrgängen schmeckt auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

..... na dann forsche mal weiter ... bist ja auf dem besten Weg mich wirklich kennen zu lernen 

P.S. Shit wenn Du recht hast und jeder Forenmod hier das Material des jeweiligen Forums kennen muss um etwas auf die Forenregeln zu gucken, müßte ich mir noch Bikes und Teile von Alutech, Bergwerk, Canyon, Cube, Fatmodul, GT, Hope, Nicolai, Orange und Rocky Mountain besorgen .... das ist selbst mit dem üppigen Moderatorenlohn nicht drin


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

das war ja schnell mr. king - 

ok . torsten fährt votec . also das zeug worauf ich mal scharf war - was aber immer kaputt geht    seinen namen hab ich schon öters gelesen - ich glaub der hat auch ahnung - über barolo hat er nix gesagt - torsten good luck


----------



## carloz (29. September 2004)

@Fettkloß: gaaanz ruhig  Das sind hier die Sulemans. die braucht jede anständige Disco 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe grade oben in der ecke das es hier 2 moderatoren gibt  irgendwas mit king und torsten - wer issn das ? haben die sich mal ordentlich vorgestellt hier ??? ich hab nix gesehn . fahren die bergwerk oder was ?
> wollen wir die ? wir hatten doch immer toni - oder ? oder verwexel ich da was ?



lern du dich mal ordentlich benehmen ;-) dann wird tortoure sicher auch über eine ordentliche vorstellung nachdenken   

und bergwerk muss man nicht fahren um ein forum zu moderieren   

ob du/ihr sie wollt oder nciht, jetzt sind sie da und werden über euch wachen. also brav sein   

toni? welchen Toni? schuhmacher? sind wir hier beim fußball?

grüße coffee


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

@ king - tja - fingerspitzengefühl  das ist es woran es generell in unserer heutigen gesellschaft mangelt . aber - du wirst lachen - bei vielen meiner kunden kommt es darauf an . einfühlungsvermögen in das herz des bergwerklers , wäre das nicht eine herausforderung für dich ? und womit würde das besser gelingen als mit einem mercury oder pfadfinder oder ....


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> @ king - tja - fingerspitzengefühl  das ist es woran es generell in unserer heutigen gesellschaft mangelt . aber - du wirst lachen - bei vielen meiner kunden kommt es darauf an . einfühlungsvermögen in das herz des bergwerklers , wäre das nicht eine herausforderung für dich ? und womit würde das besser gelingen als mit einem mercury oder pfadfinder oder ....




dann fang du mal mit dem fingerspitzengefühl in deinen postings an ;-)

coffee


----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> das war ja schnell mr. king -
> 
> ok . torsten fährt votec . also das zeug worauf ich mal scharf war - was aber immer kaputt geht    seinen namen hab ich schon öters gelesen - ich glaub der hat auch ahnung - über barolo hat er nix gesagt - torsten good luck



ach ja ... was ich fahre wolltest Du noch wissen .... schon immer Eigenbau , ich habe noch nie ein Pferd von der Stange gehabt, sondern mir meine Räder immer selbst zusammengesucht und gebaut. In dieser Saisson bin ich fast ausschließlich mit dem Singlespeed unterwegs, baue mir im Mom aber noch einen Schalter auf. Die nächsten Projekte sind dann noch ein Fixie, ein neues Rennrad, und einen Cyclocrosser .....


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

ach du liebe zeit - wie reagiert ihr denn ???? löscht von mir aus alles wenns euch nicht in den kram passt - hilfeeee polizeiii


----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> ach du liebe zeit - wie reagiert ihr denn ???? löscht von mir aus alles wenns euch nicht in den kram passt - hilfeeee polizeiii


warum .. ich reagiere überhaupt nicht ? ..... Hab nur Deine Fragen beantwortet .... ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

ja mr. king - ich meine ja auch nur cofe - das mit dir geht schon ok - wenn ich das sagen darf - bibbbber bibbber bibber


----------



## TortureKing (29. September 2004)

verkrampf nedd ... passt schon alles


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

ne ich verkrampf ned - keine panik   ich kenne das ja schon      

möchtest du als moderator des bergwerkforums nicht auch zu treffen kommen ? - nur mal so als vorschlag - kann mir nicht vorstellen das du am 30/31 oktober viel besseres zu tun hast !!!


----------



## Coffee (29. September 2004)

@ fettkloß,

wir sind doch alle ganz locker   hab doch auch nru deine fragen beantwortet   also keine sorgen ;-) 


grüße coffee


----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

> wir sind doch alle ganz locker



sind wir das???????????????? grüße an anton


----------



## wondermike (29. September 2004)

Sacht ma' Leude, Euch ist wohl allen irgendwie langweilig, was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (29. September 2004)

nö - mir eigentlich net


----------



## daif (29. September 2004)

ich hoffe ihr habt das wirklich im scherz und net ernst gemeint!

ich hab nämlich n halben Lachkrampf bekommen     
also, piep piep piep, hier ham sich alle lieb !!(zumindest im BW Forum)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. September 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> er mag barolo - weis er das barolo ein verschnitt ist ?


Ist zwar etwas wenig bikebezogen, möchte das aber gerade mal los werden: Ein richtiger Barolo besteht zu 100% aus Nebbiolo und ist damit kein Verschnitt, sondern rebsortenrein! Außerdem ist ein Verschnitt ja nix schlimmes. Der Franzose nennt das Cuvée und verkauft damit ´ne Menge Bordeaux usw.


----------



## TortureKing (30. September 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar etwas wenig bikebezogen, möchte das aber gerade mal los werden: Ein richtiger Barolo besteht zu 100% aus Nebbiolo und ist damit kein Verschnitt, sondern rebsortenrein! Außerdem ist ein Verschnitt ja nix schlimmes. Der Franzose nennt das Cuvée und verkauft damit ´ne Menge Bordeaux usw.



Hehe, danke an den Mitkenner


----------



## Torsten (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,

mann , da bin ich mal ein paar Tage nicht online und heir bricht fast 'ne Rebellion aus 

Belibt locker, solange Ihr euch vernünftig und gesittet verwaltet (Forumregeln beachtet), werdet Ihr von mir nichts mitbekommen.

Anderseits haben ich und TortureKing schon ein Auge auf Euch geworfen ;-))

Wer mehr über mich wissen will, der kann gerne Fragen oder auf meiner Seiten schauen.  
Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß hier und bleibt sauber!!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## XC_Freund (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo ihr zwei Mods. Ihr moderiert ja jetzt alle Herstellerforen!
Bedeutet das, dass keine Hersteller mehr aktiv sind?


----------



## Torsten (4. Oktober 2004)

Nein, wir passen nur auf, dass hier alles in geregelten Bahnen verläuft, sich jeder anständig benimmt und Ihr auch auf vernünftigen Niveau unterhaltet.
Auch sind die Foren dazu gedacht, gezielt Fragen an die Hersteller zu stellen! Und das können nur die Hersteller, aber nicht die Mods!!

Gruß Torsten


----------



## maaatin (7. Oktober 2004)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Ist zwar etwas wenig bikebezogen, möchte das aber gerade mal los werden: Ein richtiger Barolo besteht zu 100% aus Nebbiolo und ist damit kein Verschnitt, sondern rebsortenrein! Außerdem ist ein Verschnitt ja nix schlimmes. Der Franzose nennt das Cuvée und verkauft damit ´ne Menge Bordeaux usw.



Und der Toskaner freut sich, daß er seine Verschnitte mit dem Namen Chianti auch ganz gut verkauft. Und für einen "Chateau Neuf du Pâpe" sind ganz offiziell 13 Sorten zugelassen....

@Schwarzer Kater und TortureKing: Wie stehts bei euch mit der Cuvée beim Bordeaux: Eher Merlot oder eher Cabernet Sauvignion?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Oktober 2004)

Sowohl als auch. Ein guter Pomerol (hauptsächlich Merlot und Cabernet franc) passt besser zu kräftigem Essen und kalten Tagen, während ich in der Regel einen schönen Medoc (meist 60-90% Cabernet Sauvignon mit Merlot, etwas Cabernet franc, kleine Anteile Malbec und/oder Petit Verdot) eher zu leichterem, roten Fleisch mit feiner Würze oder an einem rauhen Herbsttag trinken würde. Dann wäre da ja noch das St. Emilion, was natürlich auch nicht zu verachten wäre. Wein ist bei mir sehr stimmungsabhängig...
Am liebsten ist mir aber nach wie vor der Barolo oder "kleine" Barbaresco. Außerdem gibt es auch superleckere Spätburgunder (absolute empfehlung: Coldstream Hills Pinot Noir aus Australien) und tolle Syrah/Shiraz-Weine. Ach, immer diese Vielfalt...  
Ist das jetzt eigentlich off Topic oder flällt hier das Topic unter undefinierbar? Zumindest hat es nicht wirklich viel mit Bergwerk zu tun, oder haben die zufällig auch ein Weingut?


----------



## carloz (7. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ich mich dem OT anschliessn darf 

Barolo und als rosé den Tavel.
Ansonsten beschränk ich mich auf meinen Whiskey, da kenn ich mich wenigstenZ halbwegs aus 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (8. Oktober 2004)

ööööööööööööööhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  - carloz trinkt wiski   das zeug geht nich an mich - wenn ich dran rieche muss ich schon kotzen . der einzige wiski den ich saufen kann is mekong     

also beim wein saufen isses bei mir so - lieber nen italiener als nen franzose ( egal ob weiß oder rot ) aber die spanier find ich auch super lecker. verschnitt oder nicht , is mir auch egal - hauptsache es schmecht und ich bekomm keine dicke birne am nächsten tag


----------



## maaatin (8. Oktober 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> bekomm keine dicke birne am nächsten tag


Wenn die Qualität des Weinchens stimmt ist man schon auf dem richtigen Weg! Und er sollte nicht zuviel Restsüße haben  !

P.S.: Die Cabernet Sauvignions müssen  leider meist länger in der Flasche bleiben als die Merlots. Das kann in Folter ausarten, wenn man das Zeuch im Keller liegen hat.....

P.P.S.: Ich halts halt immer noch am liebsten mit den deutschen Weinen! Jawohl als Württemberger steh ich dazu - und trink auch ganz gern einen Badener Wein, oder einen Pfälzer, oder....

P.P.P.S.: Wann kommen die Mods endlich ihren Pflichten nach und schließen diesen - aber so was von -  "off topic´en" Thread?


----------

